# 811 Died



## JOprandi (Jan 26, 2005)

I had been having several problems with my 811 recently. BSOD, when I turned to a sat channel from and OTA channel would get need to adjust off air antenna message, would not hold program information......

Then on Sunday during the Browns game I went to turn to another channel and it locked up, powered down and died. I tried unplugging, pressing power button... and it would not power back up. 

I called Dish an it is still under warranty so it is $14.95 for shipping, but they gave be a $10 credit for out of service.

Thanks goodness I still had my 6000.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

This also happened to me on Sunday. I was finally able to boot and power up after pulling the power plug for 15 minutes. For certain it appeared as if the unit was completely dead.

You may want to give it a whirl, if it helps great, if not, sounds like you already have a replacement on the way.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

One thing I've noticed (E* technician) about the 811, is that they are amazingly sensitive to heat. When you get your new one, make sure there's plenty of air flow around it. That's probably why the 15 minute unplug mentioned above worked, it allowed the receiver to cool down a bit. This might not be your issue, but something to keep in mind, certainly.


----------



## Dang The Hung (May 8, 2005)

Had the same exact problem with mine last night. I was changing to a OTA channel and the receiver froze and I went to power it down and when I pressed the power button it turned off and I could never get it to back come on. I unplugged it and let it sit for about an hour and tried again to no avail. I finally got pissed and took the damn thing apart. Working in computer repair, I figured that it was the internal power supply board that was causing the problem. So I took it out and sure enough the voltage regulator was pretty hot and I didn't smell any burnt electrolyte or anything nor did I see any burn marks, so I placed the PS board in front of an air conditioning vent for about 15 minutes, then I re-intsalled and viola! the 811 powered back on.


----------



## Satech (Sep 15, 2005)

i tell all my cusomers not to stack these receivers inside of ent center with other components....I have been out on service calls for these units and most of the trouble is with 811's that are crowded in with other electronics.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

JOprandi said:


> I had been having several problems with my 811 recently. BSOD, when I turned to a sat channel from and OTA channel would get need to adjust off air antenna message, would not hold program information......


Same problem here but mine hasn't gone all the way toes up yet. Always reboots itself.

The heat sounds like a reasonable explanation but does anyone no the reason why it is only when switching between OTA and Sat?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dpd146 said:


> Same problem here but mine hasn't gone all the way toes up yet. Always reboots itself.
> 
> The heat sounds like a reasonable explanation but does anyone no the reason why it is only when switching between OTA and Sat?


When you switch to Sat from OTA the MPEG encoder restarts and the 811 does a series of checks. But I would venture a guess that the issue is heat related.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Something may indeed restart but I feel pretty safe in stating it is _not_ an MPEG encoder. DTV is already in MPEG2 and isn't analog just passed through? What did you mean to say?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> What did you mean to say?


decoder


----------

